
Ask HN: What are you creating now? - katzeilla
What side project are you working on now?
======
airbreather
A simulator for hierarchical state machines that lets you empirically test
your system behaviour and then take the model and use it to generate the end
use code.

I built it specifically for use in designing complex burner management systems
sequencing for the LiOH plant we design, but I made it general enough you can
use it for any sequenced system, or even business process.

Bonus, built in OPC server so it can bolt on to a HMI for testing/training, or
bolt it onto an existing running system inputs in parallel to shadow an
existing system with your proposed cut-over system.

For the v-model, when implementing IEC61508 or 61511, it means that now
effectively the specification is the product and the v is very shallow.

------
krapp
Apparently I'm writing an interface for Racket's DB functions in Arc because
I'm procrastinating on actual productive things like learning Unity and Godot.

------
VeryHacker
Docker images to be used in Jenkins for projects with mixed languages (C++17,
PHP7, JDK12) and platforms.

Using wine for running MSVC and jpackage ain't more fun

